# First time here!!!



## Sheldon (Nov 3, 2005)

deleted


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 4, 2005)

Very powerfull Sheldon. Good to see one who can capture a message without the politics. Good work! And WELCOME ABOARD!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey, not only your first time around here, but also your *birthday*!!!
So: *welcome to ThePhotoForum* and a *Happy Birthday*!!!

You are showing us some great photography here, PJ is what I have never dared to even BEGIN, so I am much in awe of your work here (and I have just popped over into Leslie's thread and ... stunning!).

Wow.
Do send more.
And maybe the story that goes with them?


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 4, 2005)

Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant and stunning! That's all that I can say! OH, except, Happy Birthday!! You are a month older than I thought you were! And yet, you look so young!


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 4, 2005)

Welcome!! Its really good to see more PJs joining the board!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 4, 2005)

Sheldon said:
			
		

> Hey thanks so much for the welcome


No problems in that ...


			
				Sheldon said:
			
		

> but I made my first noobie mistake, and that is picking the wrong month for my birthday. (I blame it on old age)


Oh, but that is tough!  Does that happen when you are born in 1958 then? Uh-oh! 


			
				Sheldon said:
			
		

> Its REALLY December, and NOT November.


Ah, but that is good! 
December is a VERY GOOD MONTH to have a birthday in. Ask me !!!


			
				Sheldon said:
			
		

> Feel free to send me my birthday lens a month early..... .


Ah sorry. Not possible. I am so waiting for my combined birthday/Christmas DSLR (!) myself... 

I am looking forward to seeing more of your photos!
Photojournalistic work is something I have never so far ventured into, though I find it absolutely fascinating!


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 4, 2005)

Sheldon, those are beautiful.  There are a few shots there I haven't already seen.  I agree with Leslie, those are brilliant.  Damn, I wish I could shoot like you guys but then again I couldn't wish for better teachers.

Much Love and I'm so glad you finally signed on here.  I told you this was a great group of people, didn't I?


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 4, 2005)

Sheldon said:
			
		

> Thanks Biz Partner..... Ofcourse, I "do" expect a b-day gift from you......do you need my list??


 
yes, please pm it to me!


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 4, 2005)

Sheldon said:
			
		

> Thanks Biz Partner..... Ofcourse, I "do" expect a b-day gift from you......do you need my list??


 

Oh my goodness.  I don't even want to know  .
Two greatest people on the planet.  I love you both so much!


----------



## lscottpht (Nov 4, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness. I don't even want to know  .
> Two greatest people on the planet. I love you both so much!


 
Hehehe! Well, I think everything on HIS list starts with a C.


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 4, 2005)

So what was happening in the first image? 
Lovely tones, by the way.


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Sheldon! 
Do you work with multiple bodies/lenses?


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks! 

Look forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## icondigital (Nov 4, 2005)

very nice mix of work sheldon! :hail: :thumbup:


----------



## MisledAmoeba (Nov 4, 2005)

They're all *really* nice, but 7 is amazing.  Great work.


----------



## JonK (Nov 4, 2005)

Fantastic work sheldon...very impressive all of them.
Welcome to TPF...hope to see lots more from you.


----------



## ozzono (Nov 5, 2005)

Fantastic work. I like very much, this shots.
Good work, and magnificent news article.


----------



## Mansi (Nov 6, 2005)

firstly a big welcome to TPF!
nice work Sheldon! i love numero uno  wow at the tone/contrast/grain.. really neat image!
your b/w conversions are very cool.. also .. love those shots...
the last one.. portrait.. is neat too!
nice work.. keep em coming


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 9, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your work with us. Amazing images.

Eric


----------

